# Oktoberfest in Dublin



## darbyogill (6 Oct 2008)

Having just got back from the Munich Oktoberfest, I now see we are putting an Oktoberfest on in Dublin (In the IFSC). I dont expect it to be anything like Munich, but trying to find something out about this event is proving difficult. My questions range from How many people will this event cater for, and by that I mean After 7pm on a friday evening when all the families have gone home. Will the drink be served in the 1 Litre steins, as reading the web page, they say we will be drinking from mighty 1/2 litre glasses, which to me is just a normal Irish pint. Another question is the reserved corporate tables, Are they part of the main Oktoberfest event, or is this a different area altogether. And finally, Having done the Munich Oktoberfest, I noticed a slight imbalance of people, mainly 90% men and 10% women, So all that happened was alot of men holding onto each other saying "Nooooooooooooo, YYYYYoouuuuuuuurrrrrr GGrrrrrrreeeeeeat" And other such crap, I know, I was the main offender on that front. Anyway, Will this event attract the ladies, as I could'nt handle another Mickey fest. So if anyone has any Info, I would be grateful if you could pass it on to me.


----------



## WaterSprite (6 Oct 2008)

I think it's a great idea and will be heading along - mickey-less

Don't have any other info about it other than the ad I saw on the Dart which just gave dates and places and had a pic of a buxom german lady with steins...

Sprite


----------



## darbyogill (6 Oct 2008)

Well sprite, If this party operates the same as the ones in Germany, your going to need a crash helmet and a stick with nails in it ( the reason for the nails is that after 5 steins, the lads, including me, dont feel the dull pain of just the stick any more) I hope you have a great time at it, I will no doubt be face down in my German beer by 11pm, and Sprite, if I dont see you there, remember, "YyyyyyyooouuuuuRRRRRRrr GGGrrrrreeEEaaaAAt, NNNnnNNoooo, IIIiiiiiiiIIIII RReeeeeealLLLyyY MMmmmmmmeAAAAAan ItT"


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

mueller, is that you? Are sid & bottletoptz heading in with you?


----------



## IrishGunner (6 Oct 2008)

Check out the below link

[broken link removed]

Check out the prices of tickets

[broken link removed]

At the beer festival many a year ago on my backpacking days hopefully get there soon but €56 for a ticket for the above forget it


----------



## RonanC (6 Oct 2008)

Its a free event except for corporates(hospitality packages)


----------

